
Ask HN: You are made Walmart's CEO, what would be your online retail strategy? - Schumer
I have a feeling that the only thing Walmart lacks is a vision and spirit to fight.<p>I think board may have a role to play here by tying compensation to online retail performance- revenue, users and losses.<p>assuming that&#x27;s there, what would you do to Walmart?
======
redsable
I would corner the market in white flags.

------
vwajin
Offer for all

